# Biggest Regrets in your life?



## FloridaGuy48

What are the Biggest Regrets in your life or things you wish you would have done differently?


----------



## Imbored21

Not getting over my social anxiety when I was a ****ing kid man. It's too hard now and will only become harder as I get older.


----------



## IcedOver

I don't feel like going into specifics, but the biggest regret (among many) that I can point to is the way I behaved in several areas of life in 1993 through 1999. I can't take those years back, but I so wish I could.


----------



## meandernorth

In the 90s, I moved out of state and a relationship ended. That would begin a series of events that lead me to the situation I'm in today. If only I knew then what I know now.


----------



## hypestyle

not finishing college in the "normal" 4-6 year time frame. Not directly addressing depression/SA issues when I became aware of them. Not being able to have had a "substantive" social life from my late teens until now.


----------



## GloomyTracy

> What are the Biggest Regrets in your life or things you wish you would have done differently?


Biggest regrets: Appeasing social anxiety early on in life, in early teen years when I should have instead pushed myself to be more outgoing - I instead gave in to social anxiety and allowed myself to be placed on a different track in life. Other regret is erroneously thinking/believing that reading books about social anxiety or visiting a therapist would do anything to solve the issue.



> How would you do things differently if you could snap your fingers and just starting out again in life?


If I was to do things differently, I would have used school as a training ground for developing social skills and interacting with peers, with less focus on concentrating on school work and the remembering of useless Jeopardy-style knowledge which I have long since forgotten. I also would have approached my parents and told them to stop verbally abusing me and kicking me at the first sign of such abuse, instead of letting it become commonplace. I would have used the summers to become involved in youth programs or activities, instead of spending them in my bedroom listening to music.


----------



## FloridaGuy48

Imbored21 said:


> Not getting over my social anxiety when I was a ****ing kid man. It's too hard now and will only become harder as I get older.


 I would agree it does not get easier as you get older. When you are in High School and College is the time to get help for it so it dose not destroy any social life you could have in those years. I wish I had


----------



## FloridaGuy48

IcedOver said:


> I don't feel like going into specifics, but the biggest regret (among many) that I can point to is the way I behaved in several areas of life in 1993 through 1999. I can't take those years back, but I so wish I could.


 Some specifics could be helpful. Maybe help people to not make same mistake that you did from1993 to 1999. You are anonymous so you can reveal a bit


----------



## Quatermass

Probably my biggest regret is deciding to long-distance commute to university instead of moving to the city where university was. It took too much of a toll on me and kept me isolated and alone. I belive it was the major reason why I dropped out. 

I believe in aligning your life with your goals. If your life is inconsistent with your goals, reaching those goals will be so much more difficult.


----------



## zonebox

Regrets become intertwined with comforts, I could not have one without the other and as the such there are no major regrets without taking the major comforts in my life away.

I wish my wife and I could have gone to South Korea, we would be very different people today, probably still exploring the world. It is sad to see I'm never going to explore like I so desire, perhaps I will but I will be old and tired.

My mother in law developed cancer, so we stayed.  She recuperated, but in that time we had children, who I greatly love. I will be 51 by the time my youngest child is 18, and the opportunities that are to be had by the younger people will not be there for me. If they were, and I did leave I would regret not staying behind to be with our children, as they needed us.

I don't really have any regrets that I would change. None that I can think of at any rate.


----------



## komorikun

zonebox said:


> Regrets become intertwined with comforts, I could not have one without the other and as the such there are no major regrets without taking the major comforts in my life away.
> 
> I wish my wife and I could have gone to South Korea, we would be very different people today, probably still exploring the world. It is sad to see I'm never going to explore like I so desire, perhaps I will but I will be old and tired.
> 
> My mother in law developed cancer, so we stayed. She recuperated, but in that time we had children, who I greatly love. I will be 51 by the time my youngest child is 18, and the opportunities that are to be had by the younger people will not be there for me. If they were, and I did leave I would regret not staying behind to be with our children, as they needed us.
> 
> I don't really have any regrets that I would change. None that I can think of at any rate.


What were you guys going to do in South Korea?


----------



## zonebox

komorikun said:


> What were you guys going to do in South Korea?


My wife was going to teach English as a second language, and I was going to do odd jobs around the school. We almost had everything arranged, but a few weeks before we were supposed to take off we got the bad news and had to cancel everything.


----------



## starguitar

In college I took for granted that a job was easy to get (this was the late 90s/early 2000s). I didn't do all the things you're supposed to do to guarantee a job a year before graduation, because I was immature and just wanted to have fun in college. I graduated after 9/11 during the recession and needless to say couldn't land anything better than low wage work. I was forced to live at home with my parents when all my friends worked, lived and hung out in NYC. I eventually went back to graduate school, and when I finally got a decent job, I was 4 years behind my peers. I've felt behind ever since.

My second regret is not having studied or worked abroad...I did try to make this happen many times, but for various reasons, it never worked out.


----------



## SplendidBob

No regrets, I couldn't have done anything differently.


----------



## cmw7306

My biggest regret is not handling my Shyness and anxiety in middle and high school. I actually became meet shy in my teen years. Now in my 30s I have to find a way to break out of this shell.


----------



## FloridaGuy48

zonebox said:


> Regrets become intertwined with comforts, I could not have one without the other and as the such there are no major regrets without taking the major comforts in my life away.
> 
> I wish my wife and I could have gone to South Korea, we would be very different people today, probably still exploring the world. It is sad to see I'm never going to explore like I so desire, perhaps I will but I will be old and tired.
> 
> My mother in law developed cancer, so we stayed. She recuperated, but in that time we had children, who I greatly love. I will be 51 by the time my youngest child is 18, and the opportunities that are to be had by the younger people will not be there for me. If they were, and I did leave I would regret not staying behind to be with our children, as they needed us.
> 
> I don't really have any regrets that I would change. None that I can think of at any rate.


 I agree regrets can get intertwined with comforts. When your in a really bad situation and not comfortable it is hard to motivate yourself to change.


----------



## BehindClosedDoors

My biggest regret that I couldn't change if I wanted to is where I live. I stayed here to be close to family for my kid's sake and because of that they had the relationships with people here that they couldn't have had otherwise. So I couldn't change that if I wanted to. But on the other hand it was bad for me. I hate this place and I am stuck here because of my husband's job. It's too risky to leave it because it pays well. But I feel stagnated, stuck. Trapped in this hellaciously boring place. My heart yearns to be near the ocean more than anything. It always has. But I put others before myself and my own needs and so here I must stay. I hope I live long enough to get to retire there though. Otherwise something will have to change in some way before I lose it completely.


----------



## pa4o4o

Oh, lots of regrets. Not finishing my university education. Ignoring some obvious physical issues in my childhood, which are nearly untreatable now. Letting avery close friend of mine leave the country without admitting my feelings for her (thanks S.A.D.), losing all my friends, which I began ignoring soon after a failed relationship( thanks again, S.A.D.). Im also sorry for not having started learning how to play a piano when I was young, I really can't find the motivation for it now.


----------



## srschirm

Mistreating certain people...


----------



## TeenyBeany

Not enlisting in the military at age 18... I regret it so so so much!


----------



## FloridaGuy48

TeenyBeany said:


> Not enlisting in the military at age 18... I regret it so so so much!


 My regret is actually the opposite. Enlisting in the military at 18.


----------



## FloridaGuy48

shorefog said:


> In the 90s, I moved out of state and a relationship ended. That would begin a series of events that lead me to the situation I'm in today. If only I knew then what I know now.


 I moved out of state and a relationship ended as well. Wonder how my life would have been different if I would have stayed. Always regretted that. But you can turn back the hands of time.


----------



## FloridaGuy48

GloomyTracy said:


> Biggest regrets: Appeasing social anxiety early on in life, in early teen years when I should have instead pushed myself to be more outgoing - I instead gave in to social anxiety and allowed myself to be placed on a different track in life. Other regret is erroneously thinking/believing that reading books about social anxiety or visiting a therapist would do anything to solve the issue.
> 
> If I was to do things differently, I would have used school as a training ground for developing social skills and interacting with peers, with less focus on concentrating on school work and the remembering of useless Jeopardy-style knowledge which I have long since forgotten. I also would have approached my parents and told them to stop verbally abusing me and kicking me at the first sign of such abuse, instead of letting it become commonplace. I would have used the summers to become involved in youth programs or activities, instead of spending them in my bedroom listening to music.


 I can relate to what your saying. My big regret is I should have instead pushed myself to be more outgoing. No matter how uncomfortable it would have made me. Still a problem I struggle with on a daily basis.


----------



## WillYouStopDave

A long, long time ago when I was a teenager, I was ready. But I changed my mind. I grew up and started thinking too much and things were never that simple again.


----------



## cgsurvivalman

1989


----------



## Folded Edge

The list is long and varied. The latest was my exam results that I just got online tonight. Sadly no university for me and at my age, that is particularity not good news. This was my last throw of the dice as they say lol


----------



## The Sleeping Dragon

The irony of fear of rejection is that in the end it's not the rejection that I'm regretting it's the lost opportunities.


----------



## In a Lonely Place

Trying so hard to hide my mental issues from my ex, I wish I could have opened up and reached out for help back then. By the time my issues became apparent to her it was too late as it had damaged the relationship beyond repair and she was extremely hurt that I hadn't felt able to confide in her.


----------



## WillYouStopDave

In a Lonely Place said:


> Trying so hard to hide my mental issues from my ex, I wish I could have opened up and reached out for help back then. By the time my issues became apparent to her it was too late as it had damaged the relationship beyond repair and she was extremely hurt that I hadn't felt able to confide in her.


 Relationships don't get damaged. People just get to know each other too well. The sooner you "open up" to someone sooner they despise you.


----------



## In a Lonely Place

WillYouStopDave said:


> Relationships don't get damaged. People just get to know each other too well. The sooner you "open up" to someone sooner they despise you.


That's partly the reason I don't open up, I figured it would be an instant loss of respect, we are supposed to be the strong ones after all.


----------



## FloridaGuy48

cgsurvivalman said:


> 1989


 So what are your regrets from 1989? Long time ago to have regrets from 25 years ago. Then again I have regrets from that long ago as well


----------



## Gamer85

*I just can't agree with that*

If you feel that you cant "open up" and if you do then someone wont like you for who you really are then. Thats got nothing to do with social anxiety at all. Maybe you need to examine who you really are and what you really want. Thats the only way your going to find happiness.

You have to first accept yourself for who you are.


----------



## wrongguy

Spending too much of my life and my energy trying to please people who didn't give a crap about me.


----------



## Gamer85

*umm*

I regret not talking to people more. I should have made more friends. I could have been more popular. I should have communicated more with the influential people that took an interest in me. There are times that I should have spoken up about how I feel or what I think that would affect my life and how I live.

Are these really regrets? or is this just dealing with social anxiety? they seem kinda the same to me.


----------



## rdy2live

Regret getting married at a young age to someone I barely knew. I got my 2 boys out of it but being a divorced woman at 26 with 2 kids was a hard pill to swallow! 8 years later and I'm still single&#55357;&#56862; with trust issues.


----------



## fairy12

Gamer85 said:


> If you feel that you cant "open up" and if you do then someone wont like you for who you really are then. Thats got nothing to do with social anxiety at all. Maybe you need to examine who you really are and what you really want. Thats the only way your going to find happiness.
> 
> You have to first accept yourself for who you are.


yes :clap


----------



## fairy12

trusting my instincts more


----------



## Kwtrader

there are alot but probably at age 23 going to the building of toastmasters and backing out on several occasions . i think if i got some kind of speaking thing going it would of got the ball rolling and i could overcome it i feel like i just needed one favorable break in life to overcome.


----------



## mikecee

*i'm a deadbeat dad*

i haven't seen / spoken to my daughter in over a year. her mother and i are on the worst possible terms, and all i've done is pay child support.

i am married with 2 daughters that i raise and love very much, but i feel like such a fraud everyday.

to make matters worse i moved to another state. this is killing me inside.


----------



## FloridaGuy48

Gamer85 said:


> I regret not talking to people more. I should have made more friends. I could have been more popular. I should have communicated more with the influential people that took an interest in me. There are times that I should have spoken up about how I feel or what I think that would affect my life and how I live.
> 
> Are these really regrets? or is this just dealing with social anxiety? they seem kinda the same to me.


 I have a lot of the same regrets as you and it is pretty much the same as dealing with social anxiety in a lot of ways. Not talking to more people and getting to know them is a big regret. Its tough to think about all the opportunites that I missed out on. No much I can do about it now. Wish I had a time machine to go back.


----------



## WillYouStopDave

wrongguy said:


> Spending too much of my life and my energy trying to please people who didn't give a crap about me.


 Most people don't realize that until they're really old.


----------



## Ckg2011

Not starting a band in High School.


----------



## Pompeii

Eh, I used to regret dropping out of medical school but my last therapist gave me that elusive lightbulb moment and since then, I've made peace with the whole dropping out, dreams smashed to smithereens, all-consuming neurotic perfectionism thing. Thank you, most recent therapist, even though I didn't continue therapy with you and ignored all your emails and phone calls from a certain point.

Now I just regret eating cupcakes for breakfast this morning.


----------



## Owl-99

I don't have a single regret apart from the fact that I should have never been born.


----------



## FloridaGuy48

Pompeii said:


> Eh, I used to regret dropping out of medical school but my last therapist gave me that elusive lightbulb moment and since then, I've made peace with the whole dropping out, dreams smashed to smithereens, all-consuming neurotic perfectionism thing. Thank you, most recent therapist, even though I didn't continue therapy with you and ignored all your emails and phone calls from a certain point.
> 
> Now I just regret eating cupcakes for breakfast this morning.


 So what was that elusive lightbulb moment?


----------



## A J Ell

My regret is pursuing a girl when I was 15 and neglecting my studies, ultimately leading to a breakup right before university started and my world came crashing down. In hindsight, if I could do one thing differently, it would be focusing on my schoolwork and university. I don't blame the girl, I blame myself, but it IS the one event that was the start of a downward spiral I am, to this day, trying to get out of.


----------



## AK32

My biggest regret is not participating in life more, putting myself out there and trying new things. I'm 36 years old I've never had a relationship. The only time I had sex was the biggest mistake that I could have made. That is actually just a sample of the things I wish I could change.


----------



## Folded Edge

I suppose my lack of ever experiencing, love or at least some sort of affection and intimacy with another human-being. Hell even having experienced some sort of real friendship with someone would have been good. I'm well past the wrong side of 35. I well and truly realise / understand that things will remain as they always have done for me, no matter however long I last after this point. A waste of time really.


----------



## twitchy666

*I turned down a request of a girlfriend*

to move out of her house with me, to spare her main cost of paying rent.
She had a few thousands of debt on credit cards, but employed better than me.

I was living by myself cos last girl walked away from here.

This next girl was the most generous person

I said not worth living here for her own good, as it's a small place. Hers was huge and spent Christmas with all her family. If we lived together, I would have been more employable from then onwards.

I should have taken her idea seriously and let her be my leader

She gave me more presents than anyone else. She moved on from the same company in England and now lives in San Francisco. She gave me her old car. That's the best asset I have, apart from my home.


----------



## Zyriel

Holy **** so much stuff. But then again, if you ask that question would it be WITH the knowledge you have now? Like if you could go back in time and change the future. However, that in itself would cause problems by going back in time. By preventing the future self from ever existing through such experiences (at least in the same timeline of events) to even go back in time to discuss that in the first place lol. So that's one time paradox.

On the other hand though, if you didn't know and just could "relive" everything again, how do you know you wouldn't make the same choices? Personal experiences give ideas for future experiences, and knowledge overall to make decisions. So without those, all that would matter, would be the set circumstances and whatever innate personality traits someone possesses at the given time ! (Just thinking out loud here lol)

So, for myself I've made many bad choices I regret. But by making those choices, I've learned how stupid I was, or weak in certain aspects that led to negative situations or the inability to make certain decisions. Sometimes being "too strong" too, just showed my own weakness by not controlling my own behaviors or expressions. But if I never made any of those choices in the first place, I wouldn't have stopped later on to analyze my state of mind, and reflect on those said actions. By looking at it from a wider perspective I was able to hopefully learn from my mistakes and not make them again in the future. I think it may be because of those wounds and regrets in the first place that I was able to better understand my errors @[email protected]


----------



## WillYouStopDave

I regret the day I gave in and started ordering things from Amazon. 

I always knew ordering things and waiting for them was terrible for my anxiety but I eventually gave up trying to find the stuff I liked local. One day I wanted yerba mate and I couldn't really find a good brand local so I reluctantly ordered it from Amazon. 

It was slow and I watched the window and that didn't help. Eventually, it arrived and I quickly forgot about the experience of sitting and watching the clock tick like molasses drizzling. 

Soon, I needed something else and even though the next thing was probably something I could have found local, I figured it would just be less hassle to order it. And so I did and it was slow again. And I checked the tracking every 15 minutes for days and it sucked because it was USPS and USPS tracking sucks by default. 

Flash forward a couple of molasses years and I have made a habit of torturing myself waiting for crap from Amazon.


----------



## Iwannabemyself

zonebox said:


> My wife was going to teach English as a second language, and I was going to do odd jobs around the school. We almost had everything arranged, but a few weeks before we were supposed to take off we got the bad news and had to cancel everything.


Not too late to try?


----------



## Iwannabemyself

AK32 said:


> My biggest regret is not participating in life more, putting myself out there and trying new things. I'm 36 years old I've never had a relationship. The only time I had sex was the biggest mistake that I could have made. That is actually just a sample of the things I wish I could change.


Yes I feel like I am a lot like you.  I wished I put myself out there more... worried less, had a bit of fun and focused more on the good stuff. If life ended today, that is probably what I would regret.

I think I would also regret not taking chances to do the things I cared about (and worrying less about whether I looked dumb or not) and also not travelling enough.


----------



## Iwannabemyself

chrisinmd said:


> I moved out of state and a relationship ended as well. Wonder how my life would have been different if I would have stayed. Always regretted that. But you can turn back the hands of time.


 Why did you end the relationship?


----------



## Iwannabemyself

shorefog said:


> In the 90s, I moved out of state and a relationship ended. That would begin a series of events that lead me to the situation I'm in today. If only I knew then what I know now.


 What made you end the relationship? And what should you have known then that you know now? (if you don't mind me asking)


----------



## FloridaGuy48

AK32 said:


> Well thought out post


----------



## hydinthebasmnt

Not loving myself, seeing any value in myself and my inability to let people get close to me.


----------



## Michael1973

My regrets include:

Not acting more friendly towards people when I was growing up. Ironically, this behavior was caused by social anxiety, and at the same time resulted in making my SA worse. To this day, I vividly recall incidents where people tried to be friendly with me and I basically brushed them off. Then I spent years wondering why I was so lonely.

Not attempting to develop a social life in college. I was so scarred from events during my teen years that I refused to even try. It wasn't until I realized how hard it was to meet people after college that this became an issue.

Not seeking help for myself sooner than I did. If I knew 25 years ago what I know now about SA, my life would most likely have taken a more positive direction.


----------



## racketgirlx

Thanks for starting this thread, it's like therapy :

-I regret not coming forward and calling out the person who molested me when I was eight and instead kept it bottled up inside until I was 25. I feel it was jumping point for a number of my problems, some of which I have conquered, some I still have inner turmoil that I deal with. 

-I regret that I wasn't brave enough to say "yes" to the help/counseling that my parents offered to me when I was 11 when it came out in a parent teacher conference that clearly I was having some emotional/possible mental problems and having trouble with everyday adolescent lifestyles at school. 

-I regret that in my 20's i became so reliant on cans of beer, cases of red wine, and vodka bottles that I completely blew a great opportunity to hone my craft as an artist when I made the decision to go back to college and finish my BA. As a result of this dependency, I lost my virginity to a complete stranger and ruined a good friendship with another guy that I slept with (both attempts being pretty disastrous, partly because they both are somewhat hazy).


----------



## FloridaGuy48

racketgirlx said:


> Thanks for starting this thread, it's like therapy :
> 
> -I regret not coming forward and calling out the person who molested me when I was eight and instead kept it bottled up inside until I was 25. I feel it was jumping point for a number of my problems, some of which I have conquered, some I still have inner turmoil that I deal with.
> 
> -I regret that I wasn't brave enough to say "yes" to the help/counseling that my parents offered to me when I was 11 when it came out in a parent teacher conference that clearly I was having some emotional/possible mental problems and having trouble with everyday adolescent lifestyles at school.
> 
> -I regret that in my 20's i became so reliant on cans of beer, cases of red wine, and vodka bottles that I completely blew a great opportunity to hone my craft as an artist when I made the decision to go back to college and finish my BA. As a result of this dependency, I lost my virginity to a complete stranger and ruined a good friendship with another guy that I slept with (both attempts being pretty disastrous, partly because they both are somewhat hazy).


 Glad this thread has helped you. Your still very young. Learn from your mistakes and regrets and try not to repeat them. I try to. I sure do wish I had a time machine to go back and redo some things though. But I guess everyone has regrets some just bigger than others.


----------



## BettrResultsThisTimeIHope

my biggest regret right nowis not finishing college. after that it's being a bit too honest at the military recruitment station, which is why i wasnt acceptedfor service.


----------



## Daniel Gray

The past is not real, so regret is not real either. 

The only thing that is real, is in each moment that I type out these words on this laptop. I don't have any regrets typing out these words.


----------



## DarrellLicht

Getting kicked out of this out of state 'college' at 21. I did not sit on my *** about it, but I did wind back in my hometown. 

I intended to leave this f***ing place a long time ago. Still stuck here ..


----------



## sharon01

Not actively making decisions in my life.....I'd just let things happen, not finishing university on time, choosing to hang out with the wrong people, bad relationships, letting go of my first real boyfriend, not dealing with SA properly


----------



## eclips255

My biggest regret is not having sought treatment for my SA when I was in my late teens or early twenties. Of course, back then, I did not know what I had, I did not know that it had a name. I would often ask myself, "Why am I so strange?" "Why am I not like everyone else?". When I finally knew what I had and decided to seek treatment it was too late. I was able to obtain my degree in counseling, although it was extremely difficult to have to give class presentations and speak up in class. But as far as having a social life, friends, or a family, it never happened. My advice to young people is seek treatment now. SA does not automatically go away once you are older. It gets much worse. If you do not seek treatment now, SA will rob you of everything, including having a significant other, family, friends, a social life, a job, obtaining a degree.....


----------



## Blag

I'm 19 and the only think i regret is not brushing my teeth daily when i was about 7 years old.
aaand its too late when i realised this is actually a 30+ forum, sorry!


----------



## FloridaGuy48

eclips255 said:


> My biggest regret is not having sought treatment for my SA when I was in my late teens or early twenties. Of course, back then, I did not know what I had, I did not know that it had a name. I would often ask myself, "Why am I so strange?" "Why am I not like everyone else?". When I finally knew what I had and decided to seek treatment it was too late. I was able to obtain my degree in counseling, although it was extremely difficult to have to give class presentations and speak up in class. But as far as having a social life, friends, or a family, it never happened. My advice to young people is seek treatment now. SA does not automatically go away once you are older. It gets much worse. If you do not seek treatment now, SA will rob you of everything, including having a significant other, family, friends, a social life, a job, obtaining a degree.....


 Well thought out post. I see a lot of myself in your post. Great accomplishment becoming a counselor with SA. You can help a lot of people with your experiences


----------



## USAS

Biggest regrets were all the times that I treated myself like ****.

1. Being friends with someone who continued to treat me like an after-thought. Continued to be friends with them because I didn't have other friends.

2. Seeing a guy who also treated me like an after thought. Continued to see him trying to change myself into something I was hoping you could appreciate.

Those were around the same times in my life. Both experiences taught me a lesson. Both experiences want me want throw up with disgust at myself for putting myself down back then.

During those times they were the LONLIEST periods of my life. If you don't have a friend and you're lonely it's one thing but when you supposedly have a friend but STILL feel lonely because they don't invite you out that was horrible pain. I rather be alone than ever be in those types of relationships ever again.


----------



## eclips255

chrisinmd said:


> Well thought out post. I see a lot of myself in your post. Great accomplishment becoming a counselor with SA. You can help a lot of people with your experiences


Thank you so much!


----------



## FloridaGuy48

Daniel Gray said:


> The past is not real, so regret is not real either.
> 
> The only thing that is real, is in each moment that I type out these words on this laptop. I don't have any regrets typing out these words.


 How is the past not real when you still suffer the problems from the past. It would be nice if you could just snap your fingers and the past would not matter but the past effects what you do today.


----------



## FloridaGuy48

How is the past not real when you still suffer the problems from the past. It would be nice if you could just snap your fingers and the past would not matter but the past effects what you do today.


----------



## normalsucksbutsodoesSA

Looking at porn for the first time... I wish something had stopped 11 year old me from opening that death trap of a webpage with good looking women. I can without say I would not be on this forum. That has done more to ruin my life than anything else.

edit: ahh, 30+ forum. sorry


----------



## moxosis

I used to have regrets in my 20's, now at 35 I don't have any regrets, having painful regrets is painful, I guess it faded out. In the end I don't think I could have done it any other way. It's more accept who I am and who I've become, and stop torturing myself with the past.


----------



## FloridaGuy48

Daniel Gray said:


> The past is not real, so regret is not real either.
> 
> The only thing that is real, is in each moment that I type out these words on this laptop. I don't have any regrets typing out these words.


But the problems you regret can effect you in the present.


----------



## sanspants08

I feel like I've screwed myself out of winning the lottery of life at least three or four times now. If I seriously tried to write out my regrets I'd be here for days. 

Right now I regret picking up dark roast instead of morning blend :b


----------



## cool user name

starting smoking, getting into drugs, becoming friends with the wrong crowd... I have many more buy eh


----------



## CopadoMexicano

BettrResultsThisTimeIHope said:


> my biggest regret right nowis not finishing college. after that it's being a bit too honest at the military recruitment station, which is why i wasnt acceptedfor service.


same here. the biggest regret and one of them is not finishing university even when i was getting free everything.


----------



## Watching

My biggest regret? That's a hard one, not really many dragons to slay and all the inner demons were **** out the moment I knew I could.

Regrets. I regret not doing more of the same things I often do, more and faster. Ah! I know, not annoying my few friends more often when I know all I have to do is pick up the phone and go do stuff. I like "me" time too much to have "us" time. I do not regret having never touched that cancer known as Facebook ever.

I also regret having less ammo.


----------



## Gojira

No Regrets, for $700.


----------



## gopherinferno

i regret almost everything i've done since i was 12 years old


----------



## fleur

My biggest regret is probably not telling anyone how I felt. I was super anxious in my teen years and high school was hell but I just thought I was a teenager with low self esteem, lacking a little discipline and _so over_ school. In reality, I had social anxiety which was made even worse by being subject to verbal and emotional abuse from someone in my friend group at school.

I regret not telling anyone. I regret 'checking out' of my life. I regret all of the rites of passages I missed because of this. I regret feeling like I didn't deserve help - and this is still something I struggle with.


----------



## LostinReverie

gopherinferno said:


> i regret almost everything i've done since i was 12 years old


:ditto


----------



## soulstorm

My biggest regret is not maintaining some of the friendships I had in high school and college. I think in my early 20s I decided I was pretty much sick of people and just wanted to be left alone for awhile. Now my lack of a social network hurts me in so many ways. Truthfully, I was always limited socially due to less than optimal genetics, but I still had more friends than I do now.


----------



## Reckoner7

Not keeping my friends from school when I left there as thats when it all went pear shaped and having close friends may or may not have helped me deal with that time in my life.


----------



## quesara

Not realizing I had SAD sooner, not working harder in school (though SAD was to blame), waiting too long to pursue my dream career, going to college, and a whole host of regrets relating to my dad's death.


----------



## fallingdownonmyface

IcedOver said:


> I don't feel like going into specifics, but the biggest regret (among many) that I can point to is the way I behaved in several areas of life in 1993 through 1999. I can't take those years back, but I so wish I could.


Wow, that's so long ago. It still affects you in 15'? What the heck did you do (if you don't mind me asking)?

For me, I my screw up period was between 2005-2009 where I lost touch with and closeness with most friends/family, and now even though I'm mentally better, I have no idea how to reconnect.


----------



## fallingdownonmyface

Reckoner7 said:


> Not keeping my friends from school when I left there as thats when it all went pear shaped and having close friends may or may not have helped me deal with that time in my life.


Yep mine too. You think it is possible to reconnect at our older ages?


----------



## IcedOver

fallingdownonmyface said:


> Wow, that's so long ago. It still affects you in 15'? What the heck did you do (if you don't mind me asking)?


It's a bunch of things over years -- the way I treated my family, how I failed to take progress in life/school/career seriously, some health things . . . just so many things I regret. I just can't move past it. Even though some of those things have gotten better, the fact that I was that person weighs heavily on me and causes me great regret often. The damage done still affects me. Even though I've got inherent issues that led me to be that person (I'd say we all have them who have these difficulties), I could have chosen to realize my problems earlier and worked to better things, but I didn't. I'll sometimes reflect back on moments and a groan escapes me and I hang my head for a moment. It's hard to forgive yourself.


----------



## tea111red

I think putting other people's needs that really didn't deserve it before my own.


----------



## The Sleeping Dragon

My biggest regret are regrets themselves. So much thought wasted on something you can't change: the past.


----------



## BackToThePast

When I made ****ty Tumblr gifs for followers.

When I treated my childhood friend like dung during my 5th birthday party.

Not saying anything to my high school crush, ever.

Not learning to speak Korean fluently so I could communicate with my grandparents and other relatives.

Not doing better academically my freshman year of college.


----------



## IcedOver

The Sleeping Dragon said:


> My biggest regret are regrets themselves. So much thought wasted on something you can't change: the past.


That's what I can't absorb, that you can't change the past and it's fruitless to be so down on yourself because of it. It'd be easier if I weren't actually making the same mistakes; I could know that I'm learning from the past. However, I am making a few of the same mistakes, at least to some extent.

I'll give a specific regret that I still can't get past. It was Christmas Eve of 1996. All when I was growing up, we used to gather at my grandma's place on Christmas Eve, a whole bunch of us. As the years passed, family members scattered to several areas of the country, and Christmas Eve was less and less people. In 1996, we had a reunion with just about the whole family. I wasn't doing well at the time; this was when my issues really started to take hold. During the evening, we all gathered in the small kitchen for some photos of the entire group. Of course we used to do stuff like bunny ears on people's heads and stuff like that, joking around during photos. In the spirit of that, during one photo with me at the back of the crowd, I discreetly lifted up my middle finger in front of my chest and smiled -- not trying to be angry, but just funny I guess -- so immature and inappropriate. This was just during one photo, but it was with my cousin's new digital camera, which was more rare then (the few other photos had been taken with film). Afterward, my mom spotted it when looking at it, and joked at it, but someone said they could edit that out. I don't know if they ever did or whether they just used the film photo (it was on a board at my grandma's funeral). The bottom line is that I ruined what was probably the best photo of the whole group. That was the last time we were all together like that. Additionally, because of my issues, I quit going on Christmas Eve after that (at least I believe that was the last year I went), my grandma sold the house in 2000 and passed four years later. This still haunts me. The other day my aunt said that she was just looking at that photo with my cousin who took it, but didn't mention what I did, if she or my cousin even knew or recalled. I can't get past this; it's a deep regret.


----------



## The Sleeping Dragon

IcedOver said:


> That's what I can't absorb, that you can't change the past and it's fruitless to be so down on yourself because of it. It'd be easier if I weren't actually making the same mistakes; I could know that I'm learning from the past. However, I am making a few of the same mistakes, at least to some extent.
> 
> I'll give a specific regret that I still can't get past. It was Christmas Eve of 1996. All when I was growing up, we used to gather at my grandma's place on Christmas Eve, a whole bunch of us. As the years passed, family members scattered to several areas of the country, and Christmas Eve was less and less people. In 1996, we had a reunion with just about the whole family. I wasn't doing well at the time; this was when my issues really started to take hold. During the evening, we all gathered in the small kitchen for some photos of the entire group. Of course we used to do stuff like bunny ears on people's heads and stuff like that, joking around during photos. In the spirit of that, during one photo with me at the back of the crowd, I discreetly lifted up my middle finger in front of my chest and smiled -- not trying to be angry, but just funny I guess -- so immature and inappropriate. This was just during one photo, but it was with my cousin's new digital camera, which was more rare then (the few other photos had been taken with film). Afterward, my mom spotted it when looking at it, and joked at it, but someone said they could edit that out. I don't know if they ever did or whether they just used the film photo (it was on a board at my grandma's funeral). The bottom line is that I ruined what was probably the best photo of the whole group. That was the last time we were all together like that. Additionally, because of my issues, I quit going on Christmas Eve after that (at least I believe that was the last year I went), my grandma sold the house in 2000 and passed four years later. This still haunts me. The other day my aunt said that she was just looking at that photo with my cousin who took it, but didn't mention what I did, if she or my cousin even knew or recalled. I can't get past this; it's a deep regret.


I still have regrets and memories I find hard to let go off, but I like to remember myself of what I said a post earlier. It's a good mantra for whenever you have these kinds of memories.

And lets face it. You were joking. Maybe it was a bad joke, so what, big deal. People make bad jokes all the time. And if they know you well enough they wouldn't think bad of you and understand you were joking around.

You are probebly the only person who is still thinking about that.

Not only that. It's just a picture. What is more imporant? The picture or the memory? People won't remember that one time you gave the bird in a picture. People will remember the good times they had during those meetings. Even if it was the last picture taken. (Also you seem to be not sure if that was the last meeting that happenend, note that a lot of our memories are actually warped from the truth. We often do not remember the truth, just our interpretation of the truth. Maybe you feel so bad about it you gave it extra importance making yourself believe it was the last picture.)

I know it's hard to let go of these memories but It's key to let it go. Don't be to hard on yourself.


----------



## Idontgetit

Not standing up for myself even if it meant getting my *** kicked or getting thrown outta school


----------



## SofaKing

My greatest regrets are the actions I was too afraid to take...not the ones I took.


----------



## mixtape

Biggest regret are things I put off doing due to anxiety. All this stuff I did not even attempt until mid 20s or later:
Talking to girls asking them out.
Moving out of parents house
Taking vacations by myself.
Moving away from small home town.

Looking back now Im glad I made efforts in these areas. It was very stressful but produced many memories and good times. Still there were so many girls I chickened out talking to, and some possble friend opportunities I didnt see or pushed away.


----------



## aloneanddizzy

My biggest regret is letting that first girl kiss me when I was 18. She was quite pretty, and you would think I'd be grateful considering there have only been two other girls who have ever kissed me in my entire life, and one of them was a passing smooch from a complete stranger who was drunk at the time (I can hardly even count her). But I learned the next day that it was a game and the pretty girl actually thought I was deeply unattractive. And … with that kiss she also gave me this damned virus that has since altered my life, screwed up my health permanently and deprived me of so many of the things that normal people get to enjoy.


----------



## Canadian Brotha

Not having penetrative sex all the chances I've had(especially with Ang).

Dropping out of that music production course in Montreal.

And not getting into regular solo performances/self promotion as a musician


----------



## harrison

Stopping my meds when I inherited some money a few years ago. Big mistake.


----------



## FloridaGuy48

Good advice


----------



## Radekk

getting attached to someone and dumping people when I was anxious


----------



## gumballhead

Everything. Watching tv when I should have been studying in school for one. Not getting into college, or even trying. Not killing myself at 16 when I was at my most suicidal. I regret each and every day I don't do something worthwhile, which is 99.9% of all days.


----------



## rdrr

Not eating sushi starting from a young age


----------



## feckoff

eclips255 said:


> My biggest regret is not having sought treatment for my SA when I was in my late teens or early twenties. Of course, back then, I did not know what I had, I did not know that it had a name. I would often ask myself, "Why am I so strange?" "Why am I not like everyone else?". When I finally knew what I had and decided to seek treatment it was too late. I was able to obtain my degree in counseling, although it was extremely difficult to have to give class presentations and speak up in class. But as far as having a social life, friends, or a family, it never happened. My advice to young people is seek treatment now. SA does not automatically go away once you are older. It gets much worse. If you do not seek treatment now, SA will rob you of everything, including having a significant other, family, friends, a social life, a job, obtaining a degree.....


But does treatment work? Serious question. I'm still young and I'm trying to learn lessons from you older people.


----------



## SENNA

Not seeing my dad much when I had the chance


----------



## Imbored21

Not banging enouogh girls in highschool when girls actually liked me. Not getting an engineering degree. Not making friends my first year of college (well i guess i can't regret this cuz I tried my best and failed). Not living on campus in college.


----------



## AussiePea

I lost one of the best friendships I'd ever had for the sake of potential love which was realistically never going to work. That's probably the only thing I genuinely regret.


----------



## fallingdownonmyface

IcedOver said:


> That's what I can't absorb, that you can't change the past and it's fruitless to be so down on yourself because of it. It'd be easier if I weren't actually making the same mistakes; I could know that I'm learning from the past. However, I am making a few of the same mistakes, at least to some extent.
> 
> I'll give a specific regret that I still can't get past. It was Christmas Eve of 1996. All when I was growing up, we used to gather at my grandma's place on Christmas Eve, a whole bunch of us. As the years passed, family members scattered to several areas of the country, and Christmas Eve was less and less people. In 1996, we had a reunion with just about the whole family. I wasn't doing well at the time; this was when my issues really started to take hold. During the evening, we all gathered in the small kitchen for some photos of the entire group. Of course we used to do stuff like bunny ears on people's heads and stuff like that, joking around during photos. In the spirit of that, during one photo with me at the back of the crowd, I discreetly lifted up my middle finger in front of my chest and smiled -- not trying to be angry, but just funny I guess -- so immature and inappropriate. This was just during one photo, but it was with my cousin's new digital camera, which was more rare then (the few other photos had been taken with film). Afterward, my mom spotted it when looking at it, and joked at it, but someone said they could edit that out. I don't know if they ever did or whether they just used the film photo (it was on a board at my grandma's funeral). The bottom line is that I ruined what was probably the best photo of the whole group. That was the last time we were all together like that. Additionally, because of my issues, I quit going on Christmas Eve after that (at least I believe that was the last year I went), my grandma sold the house in 2000 and passed four years later. This still haunts me. The other day my aunt said that she was just looking at that photo with my cousin who took it, but didn't mention what I did, if she or my cousin even knew or recalled. I can't get past this; it's a deep regret.


Very interesting . Do you still keep in touch with the people in that picture, or was that the last time you all hung out? The latter would be interesting.


----------



## Iscrewedup

Where do I start? Allowing my grandmother and eventually my aunt to manipulate and control my life. Believing that I couldn't make it on my own in Show Low, so I followed my aunt to Flagstaff. That has been the BIGGEST mistake of my life. I lost touch with friends that I really didn't want to lose touch with. Not finishing school.


----------



## FloridaGuy48

Good advice


----------



## anomnomnom

Probably going to uni and doing a useless degree just because I didn't want to grow up and get a job 

I'd be in the exact same position I am now only I'd be 23. My situation isnt That bad for a 23 year old...but at 29 its really not good at all.


----------



## IcedOver

fallingdownonmyface said:


> Very interesting . Do you still keep in touch with the people in that picture, or was that the last time you all hung out? The latter would be interesting.


Well, that Christmas Eve was the last time we were all together like that. Over the years prior, people had moved to other states, and that Christmas Eve we had that whole side of the family come in to reunite, all the kids and grandkids and such. That photo (and the others taken at the same time) was meant to be special, and I ruined it at least somewhat by being immature. I've never been super close with any extended family, but yes, we do talk when they come into town. The cousin who took the photo was just in recently, and I still wonder if he's ever been pissed at me for doing that, although he's not mentioned it.

The Sleeping Dragon -- Thanks for your support. I know it's silly and fruitless to ruminate on these things, but I've had a very sentimental week for a few reasons.


----------



## rkim

getting married


----------



## TryingMara

I should have gone to school for something else. I would be better off if I went into a different field. Plus, I wish I had my surgeries earlier in life. The damage was done, both emotionally and physically, by the I had them. I wish I had acted differently toward someone I cared about.


----------



## dontwaitupforme

Not listening to my friends enough! I'm an idiot in that regard.. They tried to help me in so many ways, but because of the way I felt (misanthropy, paranoia and depression) I was pretty much blind.

Makes you think. I need to trust people more.. Or do I?


----------



## MariaVi

I have a few regrets:

1) Not listening to myself more to detect I have severe social anxiety when I was younger, and also the fact that nobody including my parents and teachers ever thought, "hey, this girl needs help, she does not say one word in class, etc.". How can you go all throughout grade school with not one teacher noticing that there may be something severely wrong with me other than me being quiet/shy?

2) Being mad at myself for years and years because I do not know how to talk to people. So my advice on this is to realize that it is not our fault, do not be mad at ourselves for this! Accept the fact, get over it, and continue to work on ourselves every day for improvement. Do not be mad at myself about it.

3) Getting involved in serious relationships before I learned to love myself. It is so true what they say, you cannot love someone else fully until you love yourself. I am two months out now after a break-up with someone I truly loved and wanted to spend the rest of my life with. However, my anxiety and insecurities got the best of me. I must have a good relationship with myself first, before getting involved with someone again.


----------



## NahMean

1. Not being social or getting involved in activities during college.
2. Not taking my education seriously my first 1-2 years of uni and letting my grades slip.
3. Not making a move on the one or 2 girls who were interested in me.
4. Not participating in track or playing running back in HS football (think I could've been pretty good with the speed I have).


----------



## peacelizard

I wish I had tried harder in school and college. If I'd gotten better grades, maybe I would've gotten into a good school and had a better outcome. Or even the military.


----------



## kageri

If I could change some things: Don't go to school. Don't listen to my mom about school, jobs, money, etc.... Start working and go to a trade school instead. Start sleeping meds 10 years sooner.


----------



## twitchy666

*I only regret what people have done to me*

I've never done anything wrong


----------



## twitchy666

In a Lonely Place said:


> Trying so hard to hide my mental issues from my ex, I wish I could have opened up and reached out for help back then. By the time my issues became apparent to her it was too late as it had damaged the relationship beyond repair and she was extremely hurt that I hadn't felt able to confide in her.


Very potent. I can't get a handle on it for me. I understand any scarcity & keeping negative feeling swept under the carpet. I think prone to that from the other party - girlfriend or employer. Only much later on when they say I wasn't 'all that' from the beginning. As my folks keep their arguments away from brothers' families. Only I saw it.

I get treaded on when underlying hate rears its head after pretended success but reveals that I wasn't liked from day 1

I'm upfront with everything. I know the building blocks of criticism turn into helpful lessons. Quelled emotion is natural to all mechanical females who always smile and giggle & pretend.. not saying you're not what they want until later when the want to


----------



## Agricola

My biggest regret is not going to work right out of college and choosing to dive into law school having done next to zero research as to what it was like. I had many friends and family members tell me that I was not cut out for law school and that I was making a big mistake and they were right. I ended up losing my scholarship due to bad grades and flunking out with debt I didn't have before I went to law school. I had to use my savings to pay down this debt. 


I should have just went to work after college and then maybe if I wanted to get an advanced degree I should have done it part time. My whole "career" path was thrown off and I still have not fixed it at 31. I really did a bad job planning my future, its so embarrassing. I often think about how immensely stupid I was back then and it depresses me greatly.


----------



## meepie

Spending lots of money on a long distance relationship when it wasn't worthwhile and practical

Not getting counseling early on

Not saving up more money when I was younger


----------



## mylifeisboring

I regret being born. Why all my relationship failed miserably. Why I can't kick my SA. Don't know why I can't make friends. I feel all my problems revolve around my SA.


----------



## FloridaGuy48

Good comments


----------



## Blue Dino

Agricola said:


> I had many friends and family members tell me that I was not cut out for law school and that I was making a big mistake and they were right.


"Follow your heart and try your best, and never let anyone tell you what you can/can't do. You will succeed."

So much for that mentality that we're all ingrained with constantly. Reality sucks.  Sorry to hear that.


----------



## Ddq

Getting married. Did not know that my wife would stop wanting sex and intimacy quite soon after we got married. I am only 30, should I spend rest of my life without sex? 

I have a relationship with a woman who is exactly in the same situation as I. I often deeply regret keeping touch with her, but my other option is to be depressed and bitter. I have chosen my path. It is not a pretty one, but at least it makes life worth living.

I guess deep down I am just waiting that my wife would show me some love again.

This song captures quite well my feelings:
Johny Cash - Hurt


----------



## christacat

I was meant to go to a social anxiety meet up in 2011. At the time I was always on social media and that was making my loneliness worse. But a hour before I was meant to make my way to go to the meetup, I just started crying and crying and getting scared of the outcome if I went to the meetup. I had been worrying over going all week, what's going to happen if i go etc. I ended up calling the group leader, telling her I can't make it. So I missed out. And I still wish I went. What's worse is that a member of the group and I somehow crossed paths online, he tried to help me and I lashed out on him. I doubt I'd be welcome in that group now, he probably told everyone in the group what a ***** i am.


----------



## WillYouStopDave

Birth. There was never anything here for me. I have always been a fish out of water in this world. I have always known this and always knew there was nothing I could do about it. I cannot regret things I had no control over. I can only regret choices other people made that put me in this world with the mind and body I was born with. I have not necessarily been unhappy. Just out of place. Nowhere to go. No way to alter my reality.


----------



## LSF

Whatever I could have done I would not be satisfied...


----------



## EMPx

Not punishing those who have tried to destroy my life or quality of life that deserve to have their come up in's.


But then I think yeah. The real reason I don't go around punching bad people is because I would be the one who ended up in jail if I had. 


Still I regret not putting such people in their place.


----------



## Needingtotrust

Where do I start and they all happen in childhood where I could have controlled things...but no I went along with things because I was listening to other people instead of making up my own mind...that is my biggest regret, my life would be completely different now for the better I do believe. I regret having my children when I did and who I had them to...their lives would have been better for it if either they didn't exist or had better fathers and families...


----------



## FloridaGuy48

I regret not knocking a few folks out as well! Not that im bitter!!


----------



## radiation

You


----------



## Telliblah

Pulling lots of socially retarded stunts as a kid, being the class snitch, not punching my old bullies in the face (getting my *** kicked is in retrospect a very reasonable price), dropping outta high school and also being generally pathetic.

But most of all some super sadistic **** I don't really want to talk about even anonymously on the internet. Jesus.


----------



## Losti

- Wish I was more rebellious and experimental in my adolescence. 
- Wish I didn't study so hard in school.
- Wish I followed another group of people in school. 
- Wish I never met my first ex. 
- Wish I joined social clubs at university.
- Wish I didn't refuse online dating earlier.
- Wish I worked weekdays rather then weekends while studying.
- Wish I traveled overseas more when I was studying. 
- Wish I didn't do professional jobs that were easier on my SA after graduating.


----------



## knowlife

I often thing to myself that biggest mistake ive ever made was being born lol. That and not learning how to drive


----------



## Amorphousanomaly

Wasted a lot of time in unhappy relationships thinking I couldn't do better.


----------



## FloridaGuy48

Just read an article about the top 10 highest paying career fields. 9 out of 10 were some type of engineers. So yea not becoming a engineer may have been a good move. Oh well hope you got into another career field you do enjoy


----------



## sajs

having 2000 posts ... right ... about .... now


----------



## Kilgore Trout

Being a socially awkward **** in the college and not getting a girlfriend.


----------



## videotape

Not getting a girlfriend in high school when there were lots of chances.

Not getting a part-time job at an early age and developing confidence.

Missing out on coming of age experiences. 

Not transferring to the university I wanted to go to.


----------



## harrison

Taking all that ****ing Xanax.

And blowing a lot of money when I was manic a while ago. What a pain in the arse.


----------



## FloridaGuy48

videotape said:


> Not getting a girlfriend in high school when there were lots of chances.
> 
> Not getting a part-time job at an early age and developing confidence.
> 
> Missing out on coming of age experiences.
> 
> Not transferring to the university I wanted to go to.


Never to late


----------



## minimized

Does existing count?


----------



## FloridaGuy48

videotape said:


> Is there anything you're doing now to make amends, so to speak?


I guess to make amends I simply try to make up for lost time. Try not to miss out on things due to my anxiety and not to have anything else I regret. Cant change my regrets about the past so I try to make sure I don't have any more regrets from this point on. I make a bucket list and try to do everything on it that I can.


----------



## inker

Just realized Is hard to name mine because...let's see, I dropped out of high school and I regret it because later on I wanted to get in an art university - *but* - because of my school drop I went and got a job, a retard job > that motivated me to learn things to prove myself I'm better.
So I learned working on a computer, later got nice jobs and now I'm working from home as a freelancer. And the work is light, the money are enough and I have plenty of time to juggle hobbies and to search myself, to find that reason on why my SA is disturbing my life and how to fix it.

I regret the fact that I let my parents do what they wanted to me. But let's see, because of all the humiliation plus worse things > motivated me to move out at 18. This motivated me to learn to cook, do my laundry, learn to keep an order of my money, learn about paying rent, deadlines and so on.

So yeah, I think every bad experience made me better. Is my choice on how to look at life.


----------



## DarrellLicht

Pretty much every choice since the age of 21 is when things were really starting to bite me in the *****.


----------



## The Sleeping Dragon

My biggest regret is ruminating over regrets too much. What's done is done. Not productive to torment myself over them.


----------



## Midnight Fool

This is probably the depression talking, but I honestly feel like nothing I could have done in my life would have changed how things turned out for me. I was nice to people, helpful, respectful ... maybe that was the mistake, though. I was always so worried people would see me as a bully so I'd never fight back when people would get ... ... poopy.

I guess if I had to choose an event to eradicate, it'd be moving to Colorado in '99. I dropped the only stable job I've ever held in my life to go live with a girl I had met online two years earlier. Not as a girlfriend or anything. We were friends. At least we were until about five minutes after we met and the possibility of changing my mind was long gone. That was a miserable six months and my life hasn't even come close to being stable or enjoyable since then.


----------



## FloridaGuy48

It is not productive at all to torment yourself like that. But I cant seem to stop it my brain likes to keep going back and reliving my regrets over and over again



The Sleeping Dragon said:


> My biggest regret is ruminating over regrets too much. What's done is done. Not productive to torment myself over them.


----------



## PasstheCarbs

I regret letting fear ruin my life. Fear regrets that I not longer let it ruin my life. Still a ruined life at the end of the day... for now. I feel very optimistic about 2016 for some reason. Just a odd feeling. Rarely do I ever feel optimism anymore. Kind of refreshing.


----------



## MelloJoy

I was transfered out of state with my job at 19. It was a great opportunity but I ruined it by letting my ex come live with me after a few months. It was a horrible relationship and I left one morning never looking back. If had not let him come there my life would be so different.


----------



## M0rbid

Rejected numerous girls because I was infatuated in one frickin girl in hs/college.... coulda, shoulda, woulda, gotten laid.


----------



## naptime

I regret not dealing with my anxiety when I was younger.
I regret doing the same stinking job for years instead of doing something I like. Even though I've had many opportunities to do so.
I regret wasting three years of my life in a horrible relationship.


----------



## Farideh

Telling someone he was nice to me when he wasn't.


----------



## Simplyjenn

I don't regret much although there are decisions I've made that I would never make again if given the chance to hit the re-do button. However, I do regret not double majoring in law and social work when I was in college. And as most people, not addressing my mental health difficulties earlier (or ever since I still haven't really addressed them.)


----------



## TenYears

Not taking risks. I think a lot of the risks I didn't take were wrt girls, not asking them out, not making the first move. I wonder what might have happened in a few cases, what could have been. There were a couple of cases where I found out much later that the girl I was crushing on was also crushing on me, and she was waiting on me to make the first move, and....so....yeah, anyways.


I regret not moving out immediately, after I found out my ex-wife was cheating. I just didn't want to be one of those couples that just gave up too easily, and got divorced because it was the easy thing to do. I was willing to forgive her for cheating. Until. She just kept doing it, over and over.


I regret not being around my paternal grandparents more, before they died.


Most of all I regret not being able to save my ex-gf. That's just...going to haunt me forever.


----------



## Scrub-Zero

Not traveling more. I should have grabbed a backpack and go when i was young, strong and able.


----------



## Maverick34

chrisinmd said:


> What are the Biggest Regrets in your life or things you wish you would have done differently? How would you do things differently if you could snap your fingers and just starting out again in life? Amy life advice and wisdom from your own experiences you can pass on?


Wish I never touched steroids. Life is strange though, because if I never hurt myself with steroids, I'd probably not be here on SAS, where I have met someone I really like. Who knows what kinda life I would've had anyway, if I didn't hurt myself. So right now at this point I have to say... I would do it the same all over again. Before I had nobody anyway. I'm damaged but fixable & I have a chance with her now...


----------



## TryN2Maintain

My biggest regret in life is not standing up to my mother. I wanted to go away to college after high school. I feel like if if I did go away to college and had that experience my life may have been different. My life is not bad but i may have surrounded myself by a different element of friends and had a chance to live /see different enviroments. I chose to stay where i'm from and am doing ok but something is missing. Like that better environment of people. I always wonder what if about taking that step and hate it because i'm usually a person that does what i want to. At 37 feel like relocating but I'm stable where I am financially but not too thrilled about it...


----------



## Maverick34

Doing steroids... because society which is shaped by our loving *yea right* government says bigger, stronger, faster is better #needanewsociety


----------



## bbarn

not taking risks/chances like asking girls out or standing up to people bc they're asses.


----------



## M0rbid

rejecting a hot Hispanic girl in college because of her bad breath.


----------



## whereistheoffswitch

I have some the same regrets as what I've seen here. Drugs, not standing up for myself, being asked to leave the military, not listening enough to others/elders, wish I had worked harder at school/work, been into 'other' guitarists besides just the ones I was into, been more faithful, spoken to people about this anxiety sooner, loads more...


----------



## lanzman

Making the journey out of my mother's womb. Not like I had a choice.


----------



## RenegadeReloaded

Maybe not asking some girls out. But hey, I've got a pretty good excuse for not asking out ALL the girls I liked.


----------



## feckoff

Maverick34 said:


> Wish I never touched steroids. Life is strange though, because if I never hurt myself with steroids, I'd probably not be here on SAS, where I have met someone I really like. Who knows what kinda life I would've had anyway, if I didn't hurt myself. So right now at this point I have to say... I would do it the same all over again. Before I had nobody anyway. I'm damaged but fixable & I have a chance with her now...


What happened with the steroids, if you don't mind me asking?
I don't really know anything about affects/effects(?) they can have.
I smoked a lot of weed from 12-16 and I think I might have turned out normal if that hadn't messed with my head so much.


----------



## Skeletra

-Not going to college when I could afford it and was young enough to get a scholarship
-Not breaking up with my ex sooner
-Telling him I wanted to remain friends to make the breakup more civil.
-Not getting a job as a teenager (I thought I was fine, turns out this looks questionable on the job market today)
-Saying yes to playing with that older kid (Turns out playing doesn't always mean playing.)
-Loosing touch with my friends


----------



## BeefBoss

Not moving away to university. 
- May still be able to do this as a top up or grad school but it will be expensive.

Not getting a girlfriend.
- Had six chances in high school that I can think of. One girl grabbed hold of me to make out and I basically wriggled away from her and walked off. Extremely insecure about myself and still am.

No life experiences.
- Never had a "lads holiday"
- Had geeky friends who were no good for me. 
- Haven't been to a party since I was about 7 years old. 
- No travelling.
- No "coming of age" experiences.

Lack of work history
- Should have got a part time job at 16 and made lots of friends.
- Should get a job right now at urban outfitters and meet cool people but too afraid.
- Graduated with a good degree but too depressed to make applications.
- No idea what to do with my life and lack of direction.

Not being more proactive with sports
- Could have done running or tennis to a high level but never encouraged by parents and have little motivation.
- Brb can get out of bed and run 10k without getting tired even though I'm heavier now.

Letting my medical conditions rule my life
- Having hyperhidrosis and acne made me isolate myself.
- Girls didn't mind my acne but I obsessed over it and didn't feel good enough.
- Not getting hyperhidrosis treatment at an earlier age. 

Being a wallflower
- Basically being too quiet and not socialising more.
- Not standing up for myself enough. I've learnt this now though.
- Cold approached a woman for the first time in my life last year. If I had done this before I probably would have got laid by now.

Isolating myself
- Self explanatory. Wasted a good 10 years away in my bedroom. I got on the internet in 2003 and never really got off. 
- I have no life, so I end up hooked to the internet or TV 24/7.


----------



## 2Milk

No breaking out of my shell for the few people that actually cared about me. I wish I could have been a better friend for them and not a sorry depressed loser.


----------



## Kovu

Maverick34 said:


> Doing steroids... because society which is shaped by our loving *yea right* government says bigger, stronger, faster is better #needanewsociety


What happened? I've always thought if I could get them I would take them. For a little while though. I wouldn't want to get as big as some of the people that I have seen that's took them.


----------



## xxDark Horse

Never having the courage to tell how any girl I like how I felt. Never taking the initiative to ask women out. Many missed opportunities because of shyness.


----------



## Maverick34

feckoff said:


> What happened with the steroids, if you don't mind me asking?
> I don't really know anything about affects/effects(?) they can have.
> I smoked a lot of weed from 12-16 and I think I might have turned out normal if that hadn't messed with my head so much.


The roids didn't work out for me. Gave me spontaneous panic attacks. I smoked weed for about 5 years too. I don't feel that had anything to do with it. In some people maybe


----------



## FloridaGuy48

M0rbid said:


> rejecting a hot Hispanic girl in college because of her bad breath.


Really?


----------



## Esuon

My current big regret is not breaking away from toxic family members who helped ruin my past relationships & career.


----------



## visualkeirockstar

Being born.


----------



## JaegerLover217

not stepping out of my comfort zone socially, taking college education more seriously earlier, apply for jobs more often in my late teens and early 20's, since i was unemployed for a huge portion in that time, not use Aspergers as a crutch so much, realize that it is not hopeless for forming a romantic relationship.


----------

